# Uber T-Shirt Brings great response!



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I finally know what it is like being a beautiful well endowed woman, because yesterday everyone was staring at my chest!

Yes, from my title you already know that my long awaited Uber T-Shirt has finally arrived. I've been trying to get one for well over a month now! At least it was well worth the wait.

My enthusiasm for Uber has been really down since they've deactivated Fuber in Their Faces, and this has helped bring some of that passion back.

I made a few minor changes to the shirt and then I headed off to my gym. I immediately got lots of looks at the gym. The girl working at the desk told me "I like your shirt. I use Uber all the time!"

During my entire time in the gym, I could see people looking at me. When I was on the stair machine, there was this one guy that would NOT stop looking at me! I'm suspicious that he'll might be a taxi driver or something. He kept looking at me like...I'm not sure, curious? angry? intimidated? Afterwards, I went into the sauna, and he was there also and he was once again checking out my shirt. I finally gave him a little wink and he looked away.

Later on in the day, I went to get supper at Perkins, and the waitress immediately commented on my shirt and told me she takes Uber home every day. We broke into a really good conversation about Uber then. I told her that I love having waitresses as riders because they always give the best tips--not really the truth, but it was a big hint to her.

I went driving the shirt last night, and the one big problem is that nobody can see my shirt because they just see the back of it. I'm thinking of going to the airport for once so I can have an excuse to get out of the car to help people with their bags....I can't wait to see the reaction of a Taxi driver when the see me!

Enclosed are the selfies. I don't know why I can't display them as full image.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

I love your posts. Why would you go to dinner at Perkins when Minneapolis has so many other nice restaurants at a decent price?

Best to stay away from the samosa joints though with your snazzy new shirt...


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Dude, this is your 3rd thread about this freaking T shirt.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

One of the worst troll posts I've read on here in a long while.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I can see why a taxi driver might not like that shirt!


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I finally know what it is like being a beautiful well endowed woman, because yesterday everyone was staring at my chest!


No, you don't. They may have been looking at your chest, but I doubt any of them wanted to play with you



> I'm thinking of going to the airport for once so I can have an excuse to get out of the car to help people with their bags....I can't wait to see the reaction of a Taxi driver when the see me!


Be careful what you wish for, you may get it.

(Breaking news story on WCCO) - "Uber driver murdered at Minneapolis-St. Paul International Airport. Film at 10."


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Be careful what you wish for, you may get it.
> 
> (Breaking news story on WCCO) - "Uber driver murdered at Minneapolis-St. Paul International Airport. Film at 10."


No way! Didn't you read that story about that guy in Florida that tried to mess with the Uber driver?


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

So, let me get this straight. First you went to the gym and you worked out on a StairMaster in your Uber shirt. Then you went into the sauna at the gym and you wore your Uber shirt and sweated it up some more. Then you went to Perkins and had dinner and wear the same shirt trying to hit on a waitress in a sweaty Uber shirt. Then you went and drove in that same sweated up Uber shirt?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

SadUber said:


> No way! Didn't you read that story about that guy in Florida that tried to mess with the Uber driver?


Yes, I did.

I also read the story about the Uber driver in Chicago that was hacked to death with a machete.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Huh... dunno why but I always picture SadUber as a tall skinny dude.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

MHR said:


> Huh... dunno why but I always picture SadUber as a tall skinny dude.


And what are you insuating?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Ummmm...nothing... yep, that's it. I'm insinuating nothing. 

After your Santa story I was picturing a sad Grinch styled Santa.

And you're not green either so that's a bummer.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> One of the worst troll posts I've read on here in a long while.


I disagree. He's one of the best. He actually tells fun stories.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

I believe what the queen was trying to say is that no wonder why people were staring at your chest, you got man boobs!


----------



## zeke1955 (Dec 24, 2016)

I liked the part where you winked at the guy in the sauna.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The sad part is this could be real. Or atleast real in his head...


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

Just when you think he can't get any more.......

......forget it, you can provide your own custom ending to this sentence.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> I believe what the queen was trying to say is that no wonder why people were staring at your chest, you got man boobs!


Are you cold, or just glad to see me?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

MHR said:


> Ummmm...nothing... yep, that's it. I'm insinuating nothing.
> 
> After your Santa story I was picturing a sad Grinch styled Santa.
> 
> And you're not green either so that's a bummer.


Hey, I was tall and lanky before I began Ubering! Sitting is a car 8 hours a day eating Taco Bell and treats from Holiday will do that to you!

Also, this t shirt is much smaller than most large sizes t-shirts. It shipped in from China, so maybe it's large for them?


----------



## billyvnn (Aug 5, 2016)

you actually paid money for that shirt?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I just put my thumb through the smaller, finger hole of my scissors and now it's stuck. Will I still be able to Uber like this? Is it against Uber's rules to drive while there is a scissors on one's thumb? I hope I'll be able to turn the steering wheel without poking myself in the balls. Will people think I'm weird? This is so confusing.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

billyvnn said:


> you actually paid money for that shirt?











Yup. I actually wanted the shirt with the big logo but I had troubles ordering it.


----------



## jchc22 (Aug 25, 2016)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 148190
> 
> 
> Yup. I actually wanted the shirt with the big logo but I had troubles ordering it.


I want to buy one of your shirts

How much??


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I finally know what it is like being a beautiful well endowed woman, because yesterday everyone was staring at my chest!
> 
> Yes, from my title you already know that my long awaited Uber T-Shirt has finally arrived. I've been trying to get one for well over a month now! At least it was well worth the wait.
> 
> ...


PHOTO
of New Uber T Shirt being Thoroughly Enjoyed by Drivers !



1rightwinger said:


> So, let me get this straight. First you went to the gym and you worked out on a StairMaster in your Uber shirt. Then you went into the sauna at the gym and you wore your Uber shirt and sweated it up some more. Then you went to Perkins and had dinner and wear the same shirt trying to hit on a waitress in a sweaty Uber shirt. Then you went and drove in that same sweated up Uber shirt?


It was ' steamed' in the Sauna.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

jchc22 said:


> I want to buy one of your shirts
> 
> How much??


I paid about $14 After shipping. I'm not finding that one now though. It took forever to arrive so I wouldn't recommend it to you anyhow.

This one is kinda cool, although pricey:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XY8BN5Z/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I paid about $14 After shipping. I'm not finding that one now though. It took forever to arrive so I wouldn't recommend it to you anyhow.
> 
> This one is kinda cool, although pricey:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XY8BN5Z/?tag=ubne0c-20


There you go.
Take your creativity.
Design an Uber shirt.
Sell it to passengers and Drivers.

This is opportunity knocking.

Hear it ?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Be more presentable and at least get a polo bro! Lol


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Be more presentable and at least get a polo bro! Lol


I'm definitely planning of getting a second shirt sometime. Haven't made up my mind which one though.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I just put my thumb through the smaller, finger hole of my scissors and now it's stuck. Will I still be able to Uber like this? Is it against Uber's rules to drive while there is a scissors on one's thumb? I hope I'll be able to turn the steering wheel without poking myself in the balls. Will people think I'm weird? This is so confusing.
> 
> View attachment 148187


Looks like the perfect protection device !

If passengers ask
Tell them YOU ARE CELEBRATING RATE CUTS !

LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY !!!

( which reminds me
Whatever happened to U.P. Member " "Runs With Scissors"?)



The Gift of Fish said:


> I just put my thumb through the smaller, finger hole of my scissors and now it's stuck. Will I still be able to Uber like this? Is it against Uber's rules to drive while there is a scissors on one's thumb? I hope I'll be able to turn the steering wheel without poking myself in the balls. Will people think I'm weird? This is so confusing.
> 
> View attachment 148187


Opposable Thumbs : Dangerous in ( on) the Wrong Hands !
Film at 11:00.
Should Lawmakers act ?

New study reveals Opposable Thumbs directly attributable to soaring crime increase !


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SadUber,

The shirt is not complete.

It needs either a mustard, chili or chili and cheese stain.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> SadUber,
> 
> The shirt is not complete.
> 
> ...


Ran out of t.p. ?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Would Turkish taxi drivers be insulted by your shirt?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Would Turkish taxi drivers be insulted by your shirt?


Ha Ha! And I was afraid of offending turkeys by associating them with taxis!


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

After a few minutes of thoughtful consideration, I think that your magic marker enhancements to the uber tee make it the perfect babe magnet. You are going to be a very bizzee sadUber.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SadUber,

You should have all the drunk party girls sign your shirt.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> SadUber,
> 
> You should have all the drunk party girls sign your shirt.


OMG! You have NO IDEA how much I LOVE that idea!!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Logical explanations for the reactions:

Girl at Gym front desk: She had always viewed you as a loser and the UBER shirt validated that opinion.

People at Gym looking at you: They were wondering why you were wasting time in the Gym instead of making money UBERing.

Specific Guy at the Gym looking at you: Obviously you were following him so he was just being careful.

Perkins Waitress: Her way of telling you that the shirt stinks and you do too.

Helping people with luggage: You should have been doing this already..regardless of choice of T-Shirt.

Taxi Drivers reaction: No need to worry here. M0st of them can’t read anyway.


----------



## Bluebird97 (Jul 12, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> SadUber,
> 
> The shirt is not complete.
> 
> ...


Taco Bell stains! Everyone knows you can't drive and eat Taco Bell without it going everywhere.



SadUber said:


> Hey, I was tall and lanky before I began Ubering! Sitting is a car 8 hours a day eating Taco Bell and treats from Holiday will do that to you!
> 
> Also, this t shirt is much smaller than most large sizes t-shirts. It shipped in from China, so maybe it's large for them?


There's nothing wrong with the size of your shirt or the guy who's wearing it


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I'm definitely planning of getting a second shirt sometime. Haven't made up my mind which one though.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I finally know what it is like being a beautiful well endowed woman, because yesterday everyone was staring at my chest!
> 
> Yes, from my title you already know that my long awaited Uber T-Shirt has finally arrived. I've been trying to get one for well over a month now! At least it was well worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Damn you sad uber. Damn you to hell

PAX are going to start getting wrong ideas again. What if this becomes a thing. I refuse, *REFUSE, *to wear that..

Btw love your stories,.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Shit I barely have trade dress on my car, let alone wear something that actually associates me with Uber.

I'd rather wear a shirt that says I deal meth or make porn than one that says 'I Uber'.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

MHR said:


> Ummmm...nothing... yep, that's it. I'm insinuating nothing.
> 
> After your Santa story I was picturing a sad Grinch styled Santa.
> 
> And you're not green either so that's a bummer.


I figured him for a sad neckbeard. Close.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Spotscat said:


> No, you don't. They may have been looking at your chest, but I doubt any of them wanted to play with your boobs, or ti***ck you


Hey little kitty...looks like you have...

a case of ti***cks...

You need some ti***ck shampoo?...8)

Its good for what ails you...8O

Rakos


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I finally know what it is like being a beautiful well endowed woman, because yesterday everyone was staring at my chest!
> 
> Yes, from my title you already know that my long awaited Uber T-Shirt has finally arrived. I've been trying to get one for well over a month now! At least it was well worth the wait.
> 
> ...


May I suggest a bra or manzeer under the shirt?

BONG!!!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

This has been a great thread...

Opposable thumbs...8)

Big boobs...8)

Ti***ks...8)

What's next...a poo fight...8)

Rakos


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

MAN BOOBS!!!! Nasty!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberTrucker said:


> MAN BOOBS!!!! Nasty!!


Close your eyes and they feel the same.

If you're really a trucker you should know this


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ribak said:


> Logical explanations for the reactions:
> 
> Girl at Gym front desk: She had always viewed you as a loser and the UBER shirt validated that opinion.
> 
> ...


Don Rickles would be envious of your style of Humor.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberTrucker said:


> MAN BOOBS!!!! Nasty!!


Are you actually an Uber long haul Trucker?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Close your eyes and they feel the same.
> 
> If you're really a trucker you should know this


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I finally know what it is like being a beautiful well endowed woman, because yesterday everyone was staring at my chest!
> 
> Yes, from my title you already know that my long awaited Uber T-Shirt has finally arrived. I've been trying to get one for well over a month now! At least it was well worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Did the back of the shirt say:

"Uber's favorite hole
|
|
|
()"


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Dang there's a lot of mean people here!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Dang there's a lot of mean people here!


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. People here are honest and mean well. Please don't mistake that to be mean people. Understand what I mean?


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Are you actually an Uber long haul Trucker?


Hell yeah. I throw all passengers in the trailer and make POOL worth while


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Sorry dude, I was the one that started the body shaming. Let's talk about your shirt. I see it has a turkey. A hand-drawn turkey.


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

billyvnn said:


> you actually paid money for that shirt?


Lol it's not even the current logo!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Which moderator has a mancrush on SadUber


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I paid about $14 After shipping. I'm not finding that one now though. *It took forever to arrive* so I wouldn't recommend it to you anyhow





New Member 0001365427 said:


> Lol it's not even the current logo!


It must have been the* current logo* when he ordered it. Yeah, right!
What do you expect for $14?


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I finally know what it is like being a beautiful well endowed woman, because yesterday everyone was staring at my chest!
> 
> Yes, from my title you already know that my long awaited Uber T-Shirt has finally arrived. I've been trying to get one for well over a month now! At least it was well worth the wait.
> 
> ...


Is this person for real or is this a paid UBER employee who's doing their best to raise morale?

I guess they couldn't raise wages to give her any help.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

"Featured"

Are we now featuring troll threads?

I mean, it's clear enough no one on his right state of mind would do this, even as a joke.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Is this person for real or is this a paid UBER employee who's doing their best to raise morale?


Wasn't that supposed to be Karen's job?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I finally know what it is like being a beautiful well endowed woman, because yesterday everyone was staring at my chest!
> 
> Yes, from my title you already know that my long awaited Uber T-Shirt has finally arrived. I've been trying to get one for well over a month now! At least it was well worth the wait.
> 
> ...


You made another Feature Story !



SadUber said:


> Dang there's a lot of mean people here!


Yes.
There are.
Uber does this to nice people.



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Would Turkish taxi drivers be insulted by your shirt?


Nothing is burning or blowing up, yet he looks pleased.
Mystifying !


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> "Featured"
> Are we now featuring troll threads?
> 
> I mean, it's clear enough no one on his right state of mind would do this, even as a joke.


You didn't d why he got a divorce did you? His other featured thread goes into it with video. He is NO WHERE CLOSE to being in his right mind but that's what makes him so great


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Several days have gone by and we do not have an update on your salacious t-shirt.
What have you of the magic marker maliciousness and multiple mustard stains?

Your caviler attitude towards a now featured thread by t-shirt string we now hang from is duly noted.

Just saddens me, SadUber.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Several days have gone by and we do not have an update on your salacious t-shirt.
> What have you of the magic marker maliciousness and multiple mustard stains?
> 
> Your caviler attitude towards a now featured thread by t-shirt string we now hang from is duly noted.
> ...


He's prolly busy managing...

All those new GFs he has now...

You know how the girls...

Just LOVE a new t-shirt...8)

And someone with ...

Refreshingly new optimism...

And Uber appeal...

Rakos


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 148190
> 
> 
> Yup. I actually wanted the shirt with the big logo but I had troubles ordering it.


Here you go:










Here's the link to their site:

https://www.redbubble.com/shop/Uber

You can order hoodies, polos, or whatever with the Uber logo. They are in America so you won't have to deal with China sizes or shipping times.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 148840
> 
> ...


But he was going for the Simon Cowell look.



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Several days have gone by and we do not have an update on your salacious t-shirt.
> What have you of the magic marker maliciousness and multiple mustard stains?
> 
> Your caviler attitude towards a now featured thread by t-shirt string we now hang from is duly noted.
> ...


Either the Turks got ahold of him or Uber gave him the day off.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 148840
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll check it out.



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Several days have gone by and we do not have an update on your salacious t-shirt.
> What have you of the magic marker maliciousness and multiple mustard stains?
> 
> Your caviler attitude towards a now featured thread by t-shirt string we now hang from is duly noted.
> ...


No mustard stains...Cleanliness is very important to me.

Not too much to talk about. I've been wearing my shirt every night while driving. I've been finding ways to bring it up into conversation with pax and then I show it to them. I've had a few take pictures of me!

I've found it's also been a great confidence builder for me when I'm outside of my car! I actually went marching into a warehouse with a bunch of young African Americans having a party like owned the place! I didn't even feel scared. No way I would have dreamed of doing that a year ago. That's actually another story to tell at another time though.
My shirt is now in the wash . I'll hopefully have it all clean and ready by the weekend.
Thanks for asking!


----------



## Gorman (Aug 3, 2017)

Zazzle also has a wide variety of shirts to choose from.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

You wear clothes in the sauna?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Blatherskite said:


> You wear clothes in the sauna?


Not one of those people that comfortable getting naked around others.


----------



## AnfieldRiot (Jul 4, 2015)

Dude workouts, eats and drives in the same shirt. They ain't staring your shirt, it's your funk. 

Did Randy move out of Sunnyvale to Minneapolis to become an Uber driver ?


----------



## The Emmissary (Jun 16, 2017)

SadUber said:


> My enthusiasm for Uber has been really down since they've deactivated Fuber in Their Faces.


What happened?


----------



## qiaoxiaopang (Sep 27, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Dude, this is your 3rd thread about this freaking T shirt.


Oh yeah... don't forget to mention how this thread spends more than 3 -30+ minutes depending on whether you read the whole thing. SMFH how this thread ended up being as one of the posted threads in the front of Uber people... DAMN!

My article I just made is more useful than this....

https://uberpeople.net/threads/rece...h-google-hangouts-voice-blahblah-blah.194409/


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

The Emmissary said:


> What happened?


You didn't read his thread?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SadUber said:


> You didn't read his thread?


Some people just run to where...

The excitement is...

Without getting the full backstory...

This seems to be the nature of the problem...

In this country these days...

Most people don't have enuff...

Time invested emotionally to these things...

That when they hear of them...

They react disproportionately...

The inciters know this and exploit it...

Now back to your regularly scheduled...

Poo fight...8)


----------



## The Emmissary (Jun 16, 2017)

SadUber said:


> You didn't read his thread?


I didn't ever see it, or find anything when I searched his name


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

The Emmissary said:


> I didn't ever see it, or find anything when I searched his name


https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-in-their-face-with-a-chainsaw.191954/page-3#post-2885161


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I finally know what it is like being a beautiful well endowed woman, because yesterday everyone was staring at my chest!
> 
> Yes, from my title you already know that my long awaited Uber T-Shirt has finally arrived. I've been trying to get one for well over a month now! At least it was well worth the wait.
> 
> ...


You mis-spelled "awful"

And the guy in the sauna was looking at the weird guy wearing A shirt in the sauna, not the shirt.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I'm thinking of going to the airport for once so I can have an excuse to get out of the car to help people with their bags....


Then for the sake of all humanity, make sure that "shirt" is clean, you've bathed with soap after your workout and....absolutely, positively dump your speedos.
Please God, forgive me for posting about this. I am ashamed of myself but I couldn't resist the temptation.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

FrostyAZ said:


> Then for the sake of all humanity, make sure that "shirt" is clean, you've bathed with soap after your workout and....absolutely, positively dump your speedos.
> Please God, forgive me for posting about this. I am ashamed of myself but I couldn't resist the temptation.


Yep, it's in the wash.


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

Good luck tonight, driving in your fresh smelling ubermobile, wearing a clean uber turkey-tee and big boy pants. I really hope you do earn compliments and tips. Keep us posted on how your shift turns out.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

there's one born every minute.....


----------



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

A month for a t shirt.. hahahah I've been printing them for 31 years.. 

Who wants an Uber t shirt.. I'll make you one for 10 bucks shipped to your front door.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Holy Cow dude you have man nips most women would envious of!


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

SadUber said:


> And what are you insuating?


Keep going to the gym.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

you need to make a new shirt saying something like, I love Uber, I love giving 50% of my earnings to them, I support exploitation !


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm SO SAD!

MY shirt got totally ruined in the wash this morning.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Good for you SadUber! It's refreshing for a change to see a man taking pride in his work. And not being shamed by his body type. Good on ya!

And I for one, appreciated how you went all OG with it and used the original logo. Though the current, "I'm Getting Cornholed" logo is more socially relevant.


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I'm SO SAD!
> 
> MY shirt got totally ruined in the wash this morning.


What happened to it?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I'm SO SAD!
> 
> MY shirt got totally ruined in the wash this morning.


When will the burial be ?

I would like to send flowers.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I can see why a taxi driver might not like that shirt!


Yea becaus Taxis actually make money.

#fübrn


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Wasn't that supposed to be Karen's job?


Karen's kinsmen from Glendale sweetly suggested that if HE couldn't choose brothers over payoffs, said brothers could help with "part 1 : complimentary amputation" in the process of converting it to a proper-ish sister

PS Karen(KAH-REHN) is a pretty typical name...for an Armenian dude.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I'm SO SAD!
> 
> MY shirt got totally ruined in the wash this morning.


Thats just soap and water. Continue on your day and I'm sure it will reek again.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I'm SO SAD!
> 
> MY shirt got totally ruined in the wash this morning.


Chineese shirts !

Dissolve in American Detergents.

Made of woven Communist Chineese Toxic Waste.


----------

